# cups config fails with hp LaserJet 1000 [Solved]

## psk31

Have been fighting with my first attempt at installing cups with my hp LaserJet 1000 printer.

Have followed the printing guide and appear to have successfully installed the HP-LaserJet_1000 driver: foo2zjs using foomatic. Printer seems to have been installed correctly however no joy in printing a test page. Here's some specifics on the configuration and error output.

Running 2.6.9-r9

hot plug

cold plug

devfs (no udev as yet)

net-print/cups-1.1.23

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/x86/2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp:///ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dfx 3dnow X aalib acl alsa apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cdr chroot cjk crypt cups directfb divx4linux dmx dvd dvdr encode esd exif fam firebird flac font-server foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imagemagick imlib ipv6 jabber jack java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde libdvdcss libdvdread libg++ libwwwlive mad mikmod mmx mmx2 motif mozilla moznoxft mp3 mpeg multilib mysql nas ncurses network nls nptl odbc oggvorbis opengl oss other_var1 other_var2 pam pdflib perl plotutils png povray ppds python qt quicktime readline rtc samba sasl scanner sdk sdl slang slp speex spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcpd tetex theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xprint xscreensaver xv xvid zlib"

```

dmesg (edit)

```
usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

gameport: pci0000:01:09.1 speed 877 kHz

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c_adapter i2c-2: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x2000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x0517

```

/var/log/cups/error_log [debug mode]

```
I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] Listening to 0:631

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] Full reload is required.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer default...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:09 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://hp/LaserJet%201000"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS4?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS5?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS6?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS7?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stphoto.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "okidata9.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stphoto2.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stcolor.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "stcolor2.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "deskjet2.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "laserjet.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "okidat24.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "dymo.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "epson24.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "zebra.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "deskjet.ppd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Updating ppd "epson9.ppd"...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 6...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 7...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 8...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 9...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 10...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 11...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 12...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 13...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 14...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 15...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 16...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 17...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 18...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 19...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 20...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 21...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 22...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 23...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 24...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 25...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] Full reload complete.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] StartListening: NumListeners=1

E [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "NIS-951765887B" - Unknown host

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:10 -0700] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:40:45 -0700] Scheduler shutting down normally.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:45 -0700] StopListening: closing all listen sockets.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:40:45 -0700] PauseListening: clearing input bits...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] Listening to 0:631

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] AddLocation: added location '/'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] DenyIP: / deny 00000000/00000000

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] AllowIP: / allow 7f000001/ffffffff

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] AddLocation: added location '/admin'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] DenyIP: /admin deny 00000000/00000000

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] AllowIP: /admin allow 7f000001/ffffffff

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] Full reload is required.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] LoadAllPrinters: Loading printer default...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "ipp"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "lpd"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:44 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "smb"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb://hp/LaserJet%201000"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp1"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp2"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp3"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp4"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp5"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp6"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp7"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp8"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp9"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp10"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp11"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp12"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp13"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp14"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "usb:/dev/usb/lp15"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "http"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "scsi"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "parallel:/dev/lp0"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS4?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS5?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS6?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "serial:/dev/ttyS7?baud=115200"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadDevices: Added device "socket"...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Scanning /var/spool/cups...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 1...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 2...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 3...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 4...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 6...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 7...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 8...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 9...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 10...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 11...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 12...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 13...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 14...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 15...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 16...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 17...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 18...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 19...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 20...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 21...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 22...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 23...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 24...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 25...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] Full reload complete.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] StartListening: NumListeners=1

E [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] StartListening: Unable to find IP address for server name "NIS-951765887B" - Unknown host

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] StartListening: address=00000000 port=631

D [08/Jan/2005:21:41:45 -0700] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 5

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 5

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 5

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 5

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] CloseClient: 5

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:32 -0700] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/default.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] SendFile: 5 file=7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:33 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/default.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] SendFile: 5 file=7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/default HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'root'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Adding start banner page "none" to job 26.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Adding end banner page "none" to job 26.

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Job 26 queued on 'default' by 'root'.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Job 26 hold_until = 0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob(26, 0x8094968)

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob() id = 26, file = 0/1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] job-sheets=none,none

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] banner_page = 0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: argv = "default","26","root","KDE Print Test","1","multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3","/var/spool/cups/d00026-001"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/default.ppd"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb://hp/LaserJet%201000"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=default"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: statusfds = [ 8 9 ]

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 -1 ]

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 11 12 ]

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xbfff00a0, 0xbffef410, 10, 12, 9)

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7913) for job 26.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 10 13 ]

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xbfff00a0, 0xbffef410, 11, 13, 9)

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 7914) for job 26.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ -1 11 ]

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/usb", 0xbfff00a0, 0xbffef410, 10, 11, 9)

I [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 7915) for job 26.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%EndComments

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%EndResource

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%EndProlog

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] LANG = "en"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] are supported and installed on your system.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:41 -0700] [Job 26] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Parsing PPD file ...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option ColorSpace

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option PageSize

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option PageRegion

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option ImageableArea

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option PaperDimension

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option InputSlot

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option MediaType

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Duplex

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Resolution

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option ColorMode

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Copies

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option PrinterType

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option ICM

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Intent

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Nup

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Added option Font

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Parameter Summary

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] -----------------

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Spooler: cups

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Printer: default

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/default.ppd

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1000 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended)

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Job title: KDE Print Test

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] File(s) to be printed: 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] <STDIN>

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Pondering option 'multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Unknown option multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Pondering option 'orientation-requested=3'

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Unknown option orientation-requested=3.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] ================================================

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] File: <STDIN>

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] ================================================

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Reading PostScript input ...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] -----------

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 0 %%EOF

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Saw EOF!

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%EndProlog

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] -----------

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=Letter

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: PageSize=Letter --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Auto

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Auto

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Standard

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: MediaType=Standard --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Standard

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: MediaType=Standard --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Nup 1-up

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Nup=1-up --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=1-up

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Nup=1-up --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex Off

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Duplex=Off --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=Off

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Duplex=Off --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Intent Perceptual

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Intent=Perceptual --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Intent=Perceptual

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Option: Intent=Perceptual --> Setting option

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found: %%EndSetup

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] -----------

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] New page:  1 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Stopping search for page header options

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Found:

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] pageHeight sub         % Move down...

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Starting renderer

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] JCL: <job data> 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] renderer PID kid4=7919

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] renderer command: foo2zjs-wrapper -P  -r600x600 -p1 -s7 -m1  -d1 -n1  -I0 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] renderer return value: 16777215

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] renderer received signal: 16777215

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] 

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Closing renderer

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] KID3 exited with status 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Renderer exit stat: 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Process dying with "The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 16777215.", exit stat: 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] The renderer command line returned an unrecognized error code 16777215.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Renderer process finished

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Killing process 7918 (KID3)

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Process dying with "Error closing renderer", exit stat: 1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] Error closing renderer

E [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] PID 7914 stopped with status 1!

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] [Job 26] KID4 finished

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] UpdateJob: job 26, file 0 is complete.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] CancelJob: id = 26

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] StopJob: id = 26, force = 0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:42 -0700] StopJob: printer state is 3

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 8 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] CloseClient: 8

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/default.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] SendFile: 5 file=7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:45 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 8 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] CloseClient: 8

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/default.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] SendFile: 5 file=7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:50 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 8 POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] CloseClient: 8

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] AcceptClient: 8 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 8 POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] CloseClient: 8

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 5 GET /printers/default.ppd HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] SendFile: 5 file=7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ReadClient: 7 POST / HTTP/1.1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=1

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:55 -0700] CloseClient: 7

D [08/Jan/2005:21:42:58 -0700] CloseClient: 5

```

I did note previously a 404 error in the logs and a "printer not connected" on http://localhost:631/printers when I ran a few test pages from the web page.

Questions:

1) Must I be running udev?

2) Is there a requirement to modify devfs?

3) I have the print device and device node defined as "file:/dev/usb/lp0"  within the foomatic-configure line. Is this correct, or should I be using "file:/dev/lp0" ?

It is a usb printer so I assumed this is correct,  however the document does not explain how best to determine the correct device definition by decoding dmesg.

Hope someone can steer me in the right direction.

psk31Last edited by psk31 on Sun Jan 09, 2005 9:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## genstef

Did you use emerge foo2zjs?

----------

## Lawless

Did you use that guide?

http://linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1000

The HP LJ1000 is a pure GDI printer which gets its needed firmware directly from the printer driver. The firmware is _not_ stored on the printer!

You need to (re)load the firmware everytime the printer restarts.

/etc/hotplug/usb-usermap

```

hp1000fw               0x0003      0x03f0   0x0517    0x0000       0x0000      0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00                   0x00               0x00000000

```

/etc/hotplug/usb/hp1000fw

```

#! /bin/sh

firmware=/etc/hotplug/usb/sihp1000.img

detector=/usr/local/bin/usb_id_test

if [ -e $detector ]; then

 if [ -e $firmware ]; then

  candidate_list=`find /dev/usb -name lp*`" "`find /dev -name usblp*`

  for candidate in $candidate_list; do

   printer_status=`$detector $candidate | grep 'hp LaserJet 1000'`

   if [ "$printer_status" != "" ]; then

    # I have found a hp LaserJet 1000 :-)

    firmware_status=`$detector $candidate | grep 'FWVER'`

    if [ "$firmware_status" = "" ]; then

     result=`cat $firmware > $candidate`

    fi

   fi

  done

 fi

fi

```

You need two other files.

usb_id_test source is here

http://www.linuxprinting.org/download/printing/usb_id_test.c

compile it and move it to your prefered path (and modify the script above)

The actual firmware for the printer can be downloaded by doing the stepds in the guide 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. wget http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz
> 
> 2. tar xzvf foo2zjs.tar.gz
> ...

 

With that setup you can plug in the printer - you will here it start _two_ times! The second time is when the firmware is loaded. After that you should be able to print with it.

I'm printing with that setup for a long time now.

----------

## genstef

lawless: 

Just curious, why did you post that HOWTO? If you dont agree with my ebuild setting things up the right way, then could you please try to improve that and not post instructionx, how to do that manually what the ebuild does? thank you.

For all the others:

the howto is not needed, there is an ebuild available in portage:

```
emerge -va foo2zjs
```

----------

## psk31

Stupido! No,  I did not emerge foo2zjs. Of course it works now like a charm.

Thanks so much genstef and Lawless for your help. 

In my newbish defense, in re-reading the Gentoo Printing Doc, I see where I messed up. I assumed incorectly that since my printer was one *not* described as an exception (PPA-based etc.) requiring a specific driver as further identifed on http://linuxprinting.org, I was ok to proceed with the foomatic-configure. I then got sidetracked in the discovery process for the printer ID, printer device, and print driver to satisfy the foomatic line. Made the assumption that foomatic emerge contained the recommended foo2zjs driver. Possibly, if not to newbie proof the otherwise excellent document, it might be worth noting in there somewhere that you Must Still emerge the necessary driver as discovered by grep(ing)> "printer" /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/driver/*

Otherwise, an excellent document and a much appreciated ebuild.

Take care & tnx again.

psk31

----------

## cancech

I'm trying to install the same printer and I've got to the emerge foo2zjs part, but it comes up as being masked for me. How do I unmask it?

----------

## psk31

foo2zjs is marked stable. Should work for you. As reference however if your looking to emerge a ~arch ebuild as this one was a few days ago, create an entry in the following file:

```
nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

in this case add the following line

```
net-print/foo2zjs ~x86
```

----------

## cancech

I did what you said and now I lets me emerge it. But it won't finish. It gets stuck when downloading various .exe files (why would it download windows executables??), connection gets lost - download fails. This may have something to do with the campus firewall not allowing me to download off those ftp sites. Anyways, to speed things up I downloaded the foo2zjs driver and installed it manually. The install seems to have gone fine, the printer appears in cups, but it still doesn't want to do anything.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Description: HP LaserJet 1000
> 
> Location: /dev/usb/lp0
> ...

 

That's what shows up in CUPS. Any ideas?

----------

## trakon88

hello,

I've had problems with this stuff since switching to udev ...

in case anybody else have problems, I postetd my solution here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2537094.html#2537094

greetings to all gentooists 

aleX

----------

## hercules

Hi!

I'm reading the Internet up and down, going back and forth, but i can't find a solution for my problem.

I also have a LaserJet 1000 and worked with foo2zjs (from site plus firmware and hotplug) but it doesnt work. Finally i could install the printer and give him jobs, but he doesnt do them. I dont know which logs to post, maybe someone got a special idea how i can do that and which logs would be interesting to see.

I hope someone can help me!

----------

